# Margo's spay tomorrow



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, It Margo's turn tomorrow for her keyhole spay, just hope it goes as well as Patsys did. Fingers crossed hey!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Margo ... I am sure it will go well, Lplease give us an update tomorrow Sue ... I know your house is busy at the moment, I wish I was there  the more dogs the happier I am xxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

We had keyhole for Treacle and it was very fast recovery for her! It will be a tough day tomorrow - for you especially - I found it hard leaving Treacle on the day, but she had no problems at all - the hardest part is the day after and keeping her calm! We had Clyde at 14 weeks old and that was the difficulty as he and she wanted to play! 
Hugs for you and Margo x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow Margo, let us know how she gets on.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Good luck Margo it will soon be over and hope you make a quick recovery hugs and kisses from Izzie xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow - big (gentle) hug for Margo when she returns home


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good luck, Sue! Hope it's all OK!

H
xx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good luck, Sue! Hope it's all OK!

H
xx


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi all, thanks for all the good wishes. I dropped Margo off this morning at 8.30, she was most disgusted that she didnt get any breakfast! I'll keep you posted as soon as I find out she's ok it's very strange not having her around


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope all goes well today Sue, Betty sends Margo a big cockapoo hug xx


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Thinking of Margo today hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Evening all, well we picked Margo up at 5.30 but was still very woozy as she had her op later than expected and only came around at 3pm. Since being home she's mainly been sleeping but still manages to tell me when she needs the loo bless her. She's such a baby, she's currently in her bed but occasionally looks and me and crys, I think she's trying to make me feel guilty! Well I hope she's ok. When Patsy had hers she was much perkier, I'll see what she's like in the morning. Gosh these doggies are a worry


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to hear she is OK. Betty was very woozy for a few days which freaked me out as everyone was telling me how quickly their dogs came round from the options!

Fingers crossed she is more perky tomorrow.

X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

How is Margo doing?

Hope she is recovering well xxx


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi all, poor Margo had to go back to the vets the day after the op as one of the wounds had opened slightly and was quite weepy. Since then (last thurs) she's been quite quiet almost depressed. Since yesterday she's had excess saliva one side of her mouth, as in so much I have kitchen towel in my hand to wipe it up. She's not a happy bunny:-( any advice re this would be greatly appreciated. We have a check up appt this coming Tuesday. She's eating fine but just soooo quiet & sad. Not good.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh no .. poor Margo .. so sorry to know this Sue ... I have not had my girls spay but I am sure you will get loads of advice from other members on here, if in any doubt a call to your vet may put your mind at rest .. I must say I have a hotline to my vet, always follow professionals advice .. 

Hugs from JoJo xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Margo  Sorry to hear that she is not doing so well. If you are really worried call the vet before Tuesday. Sending hugs and hope she picks up quickly. :hug:


----------

